# 2014/2017 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

My Wife just bought a 2017 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited. My Step-daughter has a 2014. The list price today for the 2014 is $1500 less than the 2017. They are both silver with a black leather interior. They both have a 6-cylinder engine and 18" tires. 

Even though we paid more money for the 2017, the 2014 has dual-exhaust, ventilated front seats and the seat memory feature resets the steering wheel. These are just the differences I know of.

Thanks Dodge, for giving us less for more.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Texasfisherman57 said:


> My Wife just bought a 2017 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited. My Step-daughter has a 2014. The list price today for the 2014 is $1500 less than the 2017. They are both silver with a black leather interior. They both have a 6-cylinder engine and 18" tires.
> 
> Even though we paid more money for the 2017, the 2014 has dual-exhaust, ventilated front seats and the seat memory feature resets the steering wheel. These are just the differences I know of.
> 
> Thanks Dodge, for giving us less for more.


I'm still aggravated! I got to drive the 2014 this last weekend. IT ALSO HAS A PANORAMIC SUN ROOF!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Texasfisherman57 said:


> I'm still aggravated! I got to drive the 2014 this last weekend. IT ALSO HAS A PANORAMIC SUN ROOF!


My wife drives a 2015 GC Limited(2wd). Sure is nice to get in that thing, turn on the ventilated seats and go on a long drive. So much more comfortable than my old truck. On these cool spring/fall days, that sunroof is nice to open and get that cool breeze.


----------

